# CryptKeeper54's Eheim Aquastyle 6 (now a shrimp tank - skip to pg.4)



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Trying to get back in the scene. Was really heavy into planted tanks in 2004. My one year old daughter has shown an interest in fish and aquariums so I thought it would be a great excuse to spend money on rejuvinating my interest in the hobby. Anyways, here is my tank. Gonna try the DSM with HC, Styrogyne, and a downoi. FYI: New to the forum so if my posts don't look right, that's because I'm an noob. Still trying to learn how to post pictures that are visible in the thread instead of using attached images.

Eheim Aquastyle 6: Eco-complete, malaysian driftwood, rocks (forgot the name). Current photoperiod: 10 hours. 

Name of my tank artwork: "I've got wood." 

Comments and suggestions welcomed.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is a very good start.
Get a free account at photobucket then you will be able to post pictures in the body.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks 2in10.

Tank DOB: 4/13/12

Running into white mold issues. Trying hydroperoxide treatment. Can my HC survive?


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Where is the mold? I would probably leave it for now if it isn't bad instead of putting the peroxide in there. Any runoff goes into the soil. Try to air out the tank a bit.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hard to see in pic... but its there. Growing on my drifwood too. I keep hearing and reading conflicting DSM styles and results.

Side note... I ordered another eheim aquastyle 6 from Amazon cause this is a great, quality kit. Very happy with it and the LED is cool looking. Also, just finished my future cichlid tank. Off topic but wanted to post this pic


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: 4/25

Hoping HC will bounce back. Planted crypt lutea and some e.belem. (big thanks to TPT member bsk for the belem). Will post updated pic soon.










New tank arrived: born date 4/25
Planted: Glosso, e.belem and will plant b.japonica in right back corner.










I think I may just buy one more tank to add this other Ohko stone and make a nice trio of tanks.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Its official, I've been bitten by the planted tank bug. I don't want another aquastyle tank, I NEED another aquastyle tank.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my third tank today. Decided to use all sand for substrate (had some left from my cichlid tank). Thinking of making this a carpeted riccia or java moss tank. Another idea is I may just put in anubias nana and call it a day. I really want to highlight the ohko stone somehow cause I think they look cool. Decisions, decisions.. what to do?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Scaped third tank with anubias and moss. Would love to use nana petite only for this tank and cover the whole ground, but I didn't realize the cost so much....










Update and rescape: remove auberti and added HM. I think it will be better scale wise.










All three, makes me happy:


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thinking of rescaping and making this a riccia tank. Maintanence will be difficult but woth it IMO. The anubias idea just doesn't look right to me, throws the scale off. Gonna throw these anubias in my cichlid tank. Going to research and most likely buy my CO2 setup from GLA.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet looking tanks


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: 

HC is bouncing back strong. Appears healthy.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Decided to stick with anubia themed tank. Scale is off but gives me a chance to learn about anubias growth pattern. I just love the look of this ohko stone... wish I complimented it better.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Glosso not growing but HM is.... I wonder why. Maybe its waiting for my CO2 system and fertz.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just had an epiphany. Old pic but I have named my art, from left to right: 1) Ohko Pretty 1, 2) I've Got Wood, 3) Ohko Pretty 2.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice going. Same with me - got a cube and wanted 2 more.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice looking tank, great to know that they are a good kit, scapes look very good.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

It has arrived..... my CO2 system (triple manifold; overkill, I know, but you only live once) and ferts from GLA. Everything arrived nice and intact. Hope it all works and plan to have everything up and running in a week or so.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: "Ohko Pretty 2"

Trial run with my CO2 setup. Using a atomic diffuser from GLA. I've determined that the best placement is under the filter to minimize micro bubbles from looking overwhelming in the tank. Again, this is an Eheim Aquastyle 6 gal. BTW, why is there no Aquastyle club? I think these tanks are well thought out and built. Maybe I should start one, but I might be the only member.....


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

I love these tanks. I have a 4 gallon setup on the check out counter at the lfs I work at. On saturday I added an ehime 2213 to it. I was running into bga issues with low flow from the existing filter. The only pic I currently have of the tank:


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

@ grogan: cool. Make sure you post a frontal shot of that tank in my thread, if u don't mind of course. If your flow is low, mine must be lower since its a 6 gal. Must be really slow for the 9 gal version. Very neat filter design that could be improved by a flow regulator of some sort, IMO. I hope I don't run into BGA issues, but only time will tell.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> It has arrived..... my CO2 system (triple manifold; overkill, I know, but you only live once) and ferts from GLA. Everything arrived nice and intact. Hope it all works and plan to have everything up and running in a week or so.


OMG! Is that the 10lb Ultimate package with the cheapest shipping?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

@kai808: it's only a 5lb tank. It is the ultimate regulator with a triple manifold from GLA. Its connected to their atomic CO2 diffuser (50mm with check valve). I also bought the ferts package. All said and done, shipping was $55. Very nice stuff. I tend to overspend on quality equipment to compensate for my lack of aquascaping abilities, but I have yet to spend money on ADA soil for some reason...lol.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Had to tidy up a bit. Now the fun begins. I love pearling plants. CO2 just bring a whole new level of enjoyment to this hobby.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: just flooded "I've got wood." Styrogyne wasn't doing so hot. Added m.umbrosum and a red stem plant (forgot name) to left background. Wood leeching tanins so H20 kinda brown.










Update: "ohko pretty 2." My HM has exploded with addition of CO2 but glosso looking "leggy" and not producing runners. Just gonna be patient and watch them grow, hopefully into a nice carpet.


----------



## srivihk (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty set of tanks. 

May be you should make them 4 tanks (one for each season)!!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

srivihk said:


> Pretty set of tanks.
> 
> May be you should make them 4 tanks (one for each season)!!


That would be cool and an LFS owner actually said the same thing to me. I'm not good enough to pull off something like that. That would be a true masterpiece.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: "Ohko Pretty 2"

Removed the glosso and opted to replant and spread the e.belem instead. Can't wait for it to fill in. The growth of HM is crazy fast.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: "I've Got Wood"

HC seems to be transitioning, some browning. M.umbrosum taking a while to root, but I remeber having this plant back in the day and when lush is beautiful.










Update: "Ohko Pretty 1"

Dealing with black and green spot algae. Added frogbit and doing excel spot dosing to combat algae, which actually worked. Filter flow might be to weak for this tank as it sits cause I think it may be the cause of my BGA/cynobacteria that can be seen in the sand on the bottom right.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

You got THREE!? *JEALOUS*


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

LFS had a sale. Bought some stuff, including: 










3 zebra otos (one not looking so hot. Pretty sure he'll be dead soon. I read they were sensitive but dang... talk about shocked, I don't think I did anything wrong).:icon_sad:

And some anubias petite which I will be using for my future fluval spec scape:










Big ups to Aquascapes in Aiea. Cool stuff, even cooler owner.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah ottos are weird...
I got 4 ottos in m 10 gallon. 3 is super fat and always school together and the loner is the skinny one.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: two of three zebra otos doing better. Other one was belly up on first day. Now he is out and about but not as active as the other two. I actually thought he was dead on day of purchase... wonder what happened? Hope these 3 live cause zebra otos look cool as hell but pricey.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Amazon had priced these aquastyle 6 @ $62 last month. Bought two just for the lights but I'll be using it to farm/ harvest HC, e.belem (and maybe some other plants later) in an emersed setup using miracle grow potting mix. Posting here to monitor progress and because its another one of my eheim aquastyle tanks. If you couldn't tell, I love these tanks.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update:

Still dealing with GSA and what I think is black spot algae. I'm second guessing this scape. Regular anubias aren't proportianate to nano tanks IMO, or I'm just not doing it right.










Tanins still present. Seems to be affecting light intensity... thinking of adding another light and see what happens. Rescaped and added ludwiga natans to rear. Trimmed HC and it seems to be doing okay. 1 of 3 zebra otos survived and this will be his home.










Turned this tank into a pea puffer tank cause the snail population is getting out of hand. 1 of 3 survived and the lone survivor doesn't seem to be interested in snails as of yet. Dealing with some thread algae. Bad fish? Bad luck? Bad owner? Whatever it is, I hate seeing any of my fish die.










All three:


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*emersed grow out tank*

Update on emersed grow out tank:

HC looks nice but don't see roots forming yet and not spreading as fast as I want it to. E.belem looks kinda lame.

Opted to change the light and see what happens. It's a 12 watt PAR 38 LED bulb (same one I got in my 44 pentagon. Bought 2 just in case one failed). It was just sitting around so I thought I'd use it. Anyways, I'm interested to see if this makes a significant difference in the growth rate of HC and e.belem in this setup.










Light is almost too "spotlightish"


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: "I've got wood"

With the addition of another eheim LED light, the growth in this tank has been great. Opted to remove the downoi and rescaped with adding more S. Repens. I'm trying to envision a final shot when things are grown in and am left wondering how I should go about trimming my background stem plants. Suggestions welcomed.










Added extra light to "I've Got Wood" and "Ohko Pretty 2"


----------



## menoseloso (Dec 2, 2006)

nice tanks. how is that shop light working for you?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

menoseloso said:


> nice tanks. how is that shop light working for you?


That's just the fixture, the LED light I purchased can be see here: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/LEDOther.html#par38


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice set ups and progress CryptKeeper!! I'm impressed with the three displays....you don't see that very often!

You certainly favor angles going from left towards the upper-right in your tanks!  Which isn't a problem for me!!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Nice set ups and progress CryptKeeper!! I'm impressed with the three displays....you don't see that very often!
> 
> You certainly favor angles going from left towards the upper-right in your tanks!  Which isn't a problem for me!!


Thanks for the generous comment.

Lol.... the angle just appealed to me at the time. I'm still learning aquascaping designs and techniques. My fluval edge is definately a different design. I'm just trying different things for experience sake.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

nice nano tank


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

flowerfishs said:


> nice nano tank


Thanks. You got a very nice collection of hardscape materials for sale. Makes me want to spend more money...


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: 

"Ohko Pretty" - anubia leaves were growing deformed, battling green spot algae (GSA), and some black spot algae (not as bad as before). Increased nutrient dosing: double dosing potassium and phosphate. Using EI regimen.










"I've got wood" - my zebra oto died (all three died, had them less than a month) and I noticed late..... had a huge algae outbreak. Couldn't identify them all. Anyways, trying to get this tank back on track. Trimmed HC, added the p.helferi (was dying in my spec), and EI regimen remains the same. S.repens taking a little longer than expected to get settled.










"Ohko Pretty II" - brown diatom, fuzz algae growing on sand and eco-complete, almost taking over my ebelem. Battling that mechanically for now, don't know what fert to adjust. Riccia growing nicely, got'em intertwined in my h.micranthemoides. this tank became a plant holding tank for awhile.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Tanks are looking good! Like the Scape's in them all! 

Sorry about the Ottos! The regular ottos are sensitive enough that I usually buy at least 2 extra to compensate for deaths, so if the zebras are even more delicate they would be super hard to acclimate!!! I drip acclimate all of my fish usually for at least 2 hours, but I drip ottos and inverts even longer! Trick is to keep the container that you are dripping into the same temp as the main tank! I wrap the containers I use to acclimate with old towels and cover the tops almost all the way. Just a small crack for air to move, but not so much as to chill the water!

Can't wait to see the 3 progress! Keep up the good work!
Drew

P.S. how is the cichlid tank doing?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

when you dont know what fert to increase, decrease the photo period. 
then manually remove as much as you can, do a large WC, and add some excel (only up to recommended dosage, as an overdose or spot dose can harm e. belem).


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> when you dont know what fert to increase, decrease the photo period.
> then manually remove as much as you can, do a large WC, and add some excel (only up to recommended dosage, as an overdose or spot dose can harm e. belem).


It's currently at 10 hours which I thought was little to begin with. You think I should turn it down to 9? Unfortunately, all my tanks run off the same timer so all tanks would get the same photo period. I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible, plus the cost of timers can add up quickly.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Tanks are looking good! Like the Scape's in them all!
> 
> Sorry about the Ottos! The regular ottos are sensitive enough that I usually buy at least 2 extra to compensate for deaths, so if the zebras are even more delicate they would be super hard to acclimate!!! I drip acclimate all of my fish usually for at least 2 hours, but I drip ottos and inverts even longer! Trick is to keep the container that you are dripping into the same temp as the main tank! I wrap the containers I use to acclimate with old towels and cover the tops almost all the way. Just a small crack for air to move, but not so much as to chill the water!
> 
> ...


I was in a rush to get those bad boys in and never even read of drip acclimation till now. Thanks for the heads up.

Cichlid tank looks the same, some thining out of the jav fern, but still looks good to me. My cichlids had babies.... very cool site......but man I wish I had a 125 gal tank.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: Final thoughts and notes 

These are probably the last photos of these scapes. Can't believe four months have passed that quickly. Anyways, it came close to what I envisioned but its time to rescape. I have exciting plans for these tanks that look awesome in my "sleep movies" (tropic thunder reference).

Anyways, I'd like to think I learned a few things but its to early to tell. I think I would have had better growth with HC and e.belem using fluval stratum or aquasoil rather then eco complete. Going to try my best at following a Frank Wazeter plan although without all the fancy additives. I will be using aquasoil for my next scapes. 

I also have a lot to learn with EI dosing. Seems as if I could get my scapes to look picture perfect for only a couple of days after a water change with intense cleaning, until algae started rearing its ugly head. I was aiming at keeping the tanks "show worthy" the whole week thru. Cutting back the photo period from 10 to 9 (as marko suggested) helped a bit with reducing growth rate of algae while maintaining good plant growth. I never did any water parameter testing, something I need to change.

Phone pics. I don't know why I'm so lazy to bust out my Nikon D5100. Right now the water clarity is amazing to me, just love it, but these pics don't do it justice.


----------



## andrewluciano (Aug 28, 2012)

Your tanks are looking good!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Nikon D5100 pics*

Just adding better pics from my Nikon D5100:





































My favorite rock. Ohko Pretty II:










And pearling riccia. Yes, not as great as others but dammit, it's my riccia and I'm proud of it...lol. Started off as a single branch "cast away" when i bought some stem plants from LFS.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Any updated pictures? I'm considering purchasing one of these tanks. Did adding a second LED bulb make a big difference?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

:icon_sad:


Disher said:


> Any updated pictures? I'm considering purchasing one of these tanks. Did adding a second LED bulb make a big difference?


2 of these tanks are done. Had to make space for my schuber wright and ada mini. The second light made a huge difference in growth. So long as you have CO2 of course and a good fert program. I was lucky to catch the 6 gal kits on sale on amazon for about 65 bucks. That was why I got the extra lights.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow 65 bucks? That's a steal!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Resurrection of one tank*

Making this a simple shrimp tank. Just played arround with this fun little project.

glued manzanita branches to glass lid. why? so it would be easier to catch shrimp later on when needed. at least thats what i pictured.



















crypts from "new in town" petsmart. i actually like the concept of these. quality of plant were good, nice strong looking roots.










added taiwan (or maybe singapore?) moss, c.parva, and frogbit that i had on hand. threw in an Indian Almond Leaf for the shrimps. also added a ceramic shrimp tube (bottom right) for spawning from what i've gathered. substrate: left over ada amazonia mixed with fluval stratum covered by river rocks. water is a nice brown (look i was going for).

FTS:


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Now housing yellow neos. Just getting into shrimp. Cool to relax and just watch shrimps do their thing. Not sure if I can do the whole CRS thing yet. I was RAOK'd a few and they died on me pretty quick.

These crypts from Topfin seem to be doing well. I should've spread them out more but didn't. O well...



















And of course, the mandatory showing next to my now favoritre tank of all time, the 12 gallon long. Dimensions are sweet. Aquascaping this tank is fun.


----------

